# يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*
يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون



هذه الجملة المشهورة التي قالها المسيح والتي تعبّر عن اسمى وارقى ايات التسامح والمحبة.




المحبة التي نفتقدها اليوم, التي افتقدناها بالأمس والتي سنفتقدها الى الابد...
ما اعظم محبة الرب يسوع المسيح, ما اعظم محبتك ايها المصلوب, وانت في اوج آلامك تطلب المغفرة من اجل صالبيك وظالميك, ايها البريء من اي ذنب يُرتكب.
من منا يستطيع اليوم ان يغفر, بل ان يطلب المغفرة من اجل ظالميه ومن اجل قاتليه ومن اجل جميع من أساء اليه...
انه المسيح, انه اله الرحمة والشفقة والمحبة التي لا حدود لها... فمهما تحدثنا عن محبة المسيح فلا نكفيها حقها الاف والاف الكتب والصفحات.
لكن اليوم لا اريد ان اتحدث عن المحبة, ولا عن المغفرة والتسامح التي ورّثنا ووصانا اياهم المسيح, لكن أريد ان اتطرق الى اؤلك الاشخاص الذين طلب المسيح المغفرة من اجلهم...

من هؤلاء؟ هل هم فقط صالبو المسيح؟؟ لا اعتقد ذلك..
كل انسان ظالم, هو صالب للمسيح,
كل انسان قاس هو صالب للمسيح, 
كل انسان اساء الى غيره هو صالب للمسيح,
كل انسان تسبب بذرف دمعة انسان بريء هو صالب للمسيح, 
كل انسان مملوء قلبه بالقسوة والطغيان هو صالب للمسيح, 
كل انسان شرير هو صالب للمسيح...
وكل انسان لا يتصرف مثلما تصرف المسيح في اوقات شدته هو ايضا صالب للمسيح.



قد نقول ان المسيح هو اله لذلك استطاع ان يغفر لصالبيه, لكن كل منا بداخله يسكن رب المجد هو الذي اعطانا سلطان المغفرة والمحبة, هو الذي يملأ قلوبنا بالمحبة والتسامح.



جميعنا ابناء للمسيح, جميعنا خرافا لراع ٍ واحد الا وهو ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح, هل نستحق هذا اللقب؟؟ ان نكون ابناء لرب المجد؟ هل نستحق ان نكون وارثين لمجده؟؟



هل نغفر؟ هل نسامح؟ هل نحب بعضنا البعض؟؟ هل نحن مستعدين لمقابلة رب المجد وهو ات في مجيئه الثاني؟



جميعنا معرضون للاضطهاد, جميعنا معرضون للظلم ولكن لنا اب سماوي رؤوف حنون لا ينسانا ولا يتخلى عنا ابدا



ساروي لكم يا اخوتي حادث صغير حدث معي شخصيا, حيث انه قبل بضعة ايام فتحت جهاز الكمبيوتر, لاجد بأن اسمي قد تغير ولم اتنبه الى ذلك الا حينما نبهتني احدى الاخوات, فقد تغير ليس لأسم اخر بل لاسم بشع يحمل شتيمة لربي والهي يسوع المسيح!!!



لم استوعب ماذا حدث وماذا يحدث الا بعد دقائق معدودة, وبعد ان نبهتني صديقتي كما ذكرت... وفي الواقع ان احد الاشخاص قد دخل الى "الماسنجر" لا اعلم كيف (بالرغم من ان لدي برنامج حماية), وبدأ يتحدث مع صديقاتي وينعتهن بابشع الشتائم والالقاب...



طبعا جميعهن عرفن ان المتحدث ليس انا...
بعدما صلحت ما أفسد هذا الشخص, جلست مع نفسي ومع ربي وتساءلت: لماذا؟؟ لماذا يفعل انسان مثل هذه الافعال؟؟



لماذا يضيع من وقته في سبيل ايذاء الناس؟ لماذا يتهجم على ربي ومخلصي الذي لم ولن يتسبب له بأي اذى وبأي شر؟؟
لماذا توجد اشخاص مثل هؤلاء؟؟



لكن يسوعي اجابني: احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيؤون اليكم ويطردونكم لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات...



طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين, افرحوا وتهللوا لان اجركم عظيم في السموات...






لم ولن احقد على هذا الانسان الذي حاول بكل قدراته واجتهاده ان يسيء الي, بل اقول:
يا رب اغفر لهم فهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون...امين​*


----------



## K A T Y (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *لم ولن احقد على هذا الانسان الذي حاول بكل قدراته واجتهاده ان يسيء الي, بل اقول:*
> 
> *يا رب اغفر لهم فهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون...امين*​



_*آمين*_

_*كلام جميل قوي يا مارو يا حبيبتي *_

_*وربنا يسامح اللي عمل كدا*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*

ميرسى يا كاتى لمرورك 

وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة ​


----------



## فادية (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*

تسلم  ايدك  عزيزتي  
موضوع  جميل  جدا  
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عطية سليمان (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*

المحبة التي نفتقدها اليوم, التي افتقدناها بالأمس والتي سنفتقدها الى الابد...


رائعة روح التسامح فيكى


----------



## sweetly heart (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*




> كل انسان ظالم, هو صالب للمسيح,
> كل انسان قاس هو صالب للمسيح,
> كل انسان اساء الى غيره هو صالب للمسيح,
> كل انسان تسبب بذرف دمعة انسان بريء هو صالب للمسيح,
> ...


marmar_maroo مشكووورة اكتير فعلا موضوع متميز يعلمنا اسما وارقى روح فى التسامح والحب حتى مع الاعداء


----------



## مينا 188 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*

* اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*

شكرا لمروركم يا شباب وربنا يعوضكم ​


----------



## sameh7610 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا عفريتة 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون*

شكرا لمرورك ياسامح ​


----------

